# 496 visa



## ahmer (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi i dont know most of the people hear about this type of visa, my wife got this visa before we marry in early 2015, with her whole family got this visa as well where her father was main applicant.To validate the visa she entered Australia in Sep 2015 after just we married and came back after spending 15 days. Now we are expecting a baby canany one advise what would happen if she goes back to australia and deliver a baby there, this visa doesnot entitiled for medicare so can any one highlight this point as well.


----------

